# Hamilton Winter 2016 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Jun 13, 2016)

Hamilton Winter 2016 will take place on Sunday 31st of July 2016 in Hamilton, New Zealand.

See http://speedcubing.nz/event/hamilton-winter-2016 for more details and registration.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 13, 2016)

Will try and get to this. Having Uni the next day isn't the best.


----------



## mikefield (Jun 14, 2016)

Was hoping to make it to this but flights are pretty tricky from ChCh. Will hopefully make the next one in welly or Ak.


----------

